# Reground MAF (GA16DE Engine)



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I already tried to search for this information and all I could find was info pertaining to the SR20 engines. I am trying to reground the MAF and I am trying to ground it to where the old grounding points were. The problem is that it seems to be grounded directly into the firewall and I can't tell if this is where I am supposed to ground it. 

The original wiring is in a black protective boot that goes through the firewall, making it very difficult to access. On the SR20 engines, the grounding point is on the intake manifold. Could I just use the intake manifold as a grounding point on a GA16DE engine?

Thanks.

ASG


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

ground anywhere u want, i ran my second ground to the strut tower on my se-r, idk what good re grounding your ga16de would do as they dont usualy have that problem but it cant hurt


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I got a repair kit and installed a new plug end on my MAF and extended the wires. YOu can get this from Nissan. I have not had any more issues since I redid all of the wires and harness. THey give you a new plug end and the little metal tabs to attach the wires onto. its nice and neat. Then put lots of Di-electric grease into the plug end to prevent corrosion.

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Just be careful so you don't ground the wrong wire, that can't be good. It'd be nice to have an explicit wiring diagram to start with.


----------

